# Pole Saw



## rabbit box (Sep 7, 2021)

I got a Stihl FS74 1992 weed eater. Runs good, always has. I went to the dealer this year and purchased a chainsaw head. It fits, runs, and cuts well. Now I got me a weed eater, brush blade cutter and chainsaw. The shaft size has not changed. I wonder how far you could go back and the shaft would not be any different on Stihl weed eaters.


----------



## cscltd (Sep 18, 2021)

Fs74 is the earliest I think
fs81 /86 uses a round shaft with two flats on each side


----------

